# McIntosh MC240 resurrection



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

I started with a MC240 that had been neglected for years in an old shed.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

This poor things had seen better days.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

The first thing was to give it a really good cleaning. Doesn't look so bad on the underside now.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

The top was pretty bad, so I masked it off and bead blasted it.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Then some primer.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Followed by some more masking and then some burgundy paint.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Now to update the electronics. Replaced the electrolytics and bubble bee caps.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Next the selenium rectifier had to go. Easy enough with a resistor and diode.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

A little mod for convenience. I moved the fuse to the inside and installed a push button power switch.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Ready for another 50 years of service. The tubes don't glow that bright. It is a result of a long exposure shot.


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

Great job! That's a nice looking little amp now. :clap:


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

The man is an ARTIST!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

AudiocRaver said:


> The man is an ARTIST!


+1 - and has a wonderful wife that does not mind having all these pieces in the house!


----------



## mississippi_xj (Jan 5, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## antoninus9 (Nov 25, 2013)

Nice work. The MC240 is a classic and a wonderful amplifier. It was designed for horns. Hook it up to some old JBLs, Altecs or EVs and it will sing.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I absolutley love watching your builds/mods. You do great work. I am curious how you cleaned it up. Did you use a liquid medium?


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

antoninus9 said:


> Nice work. The MC240 is a classic and a wonderful amplifier. It was designed for horns. Hook it up to some old JBLs, Altecs or EVs and it will sing.


I use it to drive a pair of 1968 JBL C50 Olympus speakers with custom JBL 2397 horns.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Tonto said:


> I absolutley love watching your builds/mods. You do great work. I am curious how you cleaned it up. Did you use a liquid medium?


I used spray flux remover to clean the dirt out.


----------



## antoninus9 (Nov 25, 2013)

Wardsweb said:


> I use it to drive a pair of 1968 JBL C50 Olympus speakers with custom JBL 2397 horns.


That's one beautiful setup. Reminds me of the golden age of hi-fi. :clap:


----------



## Big Dave (Jan 26, 2012)

Beauty job. I've always liked the look of that amp. The 3 massive transformers always impress. The JBL's are gorgeous as well.


----------

